# Rhinestone stencils



## regio (Mar 11, 2010)

HELLO ALL OF YOU,

I'M NEW IN THE FORUMS AND AS YOU CAN IMAGINE FULL OF QUESTIONS.

I ALREADY BOUGHT THE GRAPHTEC CE5000-24 AND MY INTENTION IS TO MAKE RHINESTONE STENCILS. I NEED TO BUY THE SOFTWARE IDesignR FROM GRAPHTEC. HERE IS MY DOUBT: THEY OFFER A PINK MASK FOR THE CE5000-24 (I THINK IT IS ANCHOR BRAND) AND SAY THE GREEN IS NOT RECOMMENDED (HARTCO 425) SOME GUYS IN THE FORUM ARE CURRENTLY USING THE HARTCO 425 (GREEN).
SO WHY THE PEOPLE IN GRAPHTEC ARE PROMOTING THE ANCHOR? DO YOU KNOW WHAT TYPE OF ANCHOR MATERIAL IS IT 111, 117 OR WHICH ONE?

IT IS SUPPOSED THE PINK ONE IS 20 MIL AND THE GREEN IS 25 MIL.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

ask for a sample...I have never heard of the pink stuff...


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree with Charles. This is the first I've heard of a pink material. See if you can get a sample. I would love to know how it works and how it is different from the Hartco and all the others on the market. Is the material for sale on their site?


----------



## regio (Mar 11, 2010)

allhamps said:


> i agree with charles. This is the first i've heard of a pink material. See if you can get a sample. I would love to know how it works and how it is different from the hartco and all the others on the market. Is the material for sale on their site?


hi, thanks for spend time reading my stuff. Graphtec america sells this product. In fac they put their own mark in the box. Searching for sanblast masks you will find hartco, anchor and 3m. I noted hartco uses green color and anchor uses the pink/red color. Probably i am in a mistake but it is my apreciation. That's why i'm looking for someone whohas used this product. I don't want to buy the wrong one nor pay extra price for the box if i can get it from anchor...


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

It's probably their brand they want to sell or they distribute. Hartco is a great product.

also, if you have Corel, you don't need special software, you can make any size dots fit to path and change individual sizes of the dots and cut straight from Corel.


----------



## regio (Mar 11, 2010)

Do you have a procedure to make the circles as a path in corel? I found one in youtube but still have several questions. Have plant to get the graphtec software but if i can earn 350 it wil grat for me. I highly would like to use corel to make the stencils.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

There is a $20 LED Light plug in for Corel that works well for rhinestones


----------



## sailorpatp (Jun 19, 2008)

jiarby said:


> There is a $20 LED Light plug in for Corel that works well for rhinestones


 I have it and it works for putting dots on a path. 
The fill could use some work.
I use it for some designs and then replace the dots with 720 deg curves that I draw and resize to the correct size so my cutter does a cleaner cut with less weeding.
I use the "Select Same" macro to select a size or color and the replace "S3" macro to make the dots 720 deg circles.
I use the "Hatchfill" macro for uniform inside shape fills of paths for a nicer looking uniform fill. You can set the angle and distance between lines on the hatch fill , separate the outline from the fill, outside contour a path as large as the distance of your hatch fill lines are apart, delete your original outline , and put dots on all the paths with the LED tool. 
You can make your design many colors and sizes with the LED macro but I have found that a lot can be done with the contour tool and the spray tool with a few extra steps that the LED macro does for you.


----------



## VividImages (Feb 7, 2008)

here's some info on the pink stuff

Anchor BlastLite™


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

VividImages said:


> here's some info on the pink stuff
> 
> Anchor BlastLite™


 
Thanks for the link!

At 25" wide that makes it less expensive than the Hartco425.


----------



## nsanecreations (Apr 28, 2008)

Rachel..are you using the pink or hartco now...which seems to cut and weed better?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm expecting my "pink" stencil material today. I will post as to how it cuts and weeds when I test it.


----------



## nsanecreations (Apr 28, 2008)

Looking forward to hearing the results...I am trying to decide which product works best so I can order.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

maybe this one is your looking for
Rhinestone Stencil - 15" x 10 yd roll - Sign Supplies and Equipment


----------



## nsanecreations (Apr 28, 2008)

This 25" x 10 yard is cheeper. $78.99..not sure if it is the same mil
http://www.uscutter.com/Anchor-BlastLite-Stencil-T227-22-mil-Smooth-Painted-amp-Glass-medium-tack_p_663.html


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

nsanecreations said:


> This 25" x 10 yard is cheeper. $78.99..not sure if it is the same mil
> http://www.uscutter.com/Anchor-BlastLite-Stencil-T227-22-mil-Smooth-Painted-amp-Glass-medium-tack_p_663.html


 
oops...I think that it is different.

I think that the Anchor is a "tan" material.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I just got my material from Graftec. Call it tan or pink. (more pink to me) I will cut some tomorrow and post.


----------



## DIRELAN (May 15, 2009)

Newbie with a question. I purchased a Silhouette SD and the Funtime software for rhinestones. I recieved a kit that came from Graphtec that contains samples of the pink stuff. I set up my cutter to the thick material setting and tried to cut a template. It cuts but not deep enough to weed effectively, I have to poke the material out with a pick. Do I need a special blade or do I need the green stuff? HELP!!!


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

You need to double cut it. You need to make a copy of your design right on top and it will double cut. This should solve your problem.


----------



## DIRELAN (May 15, 2009)

If you mean cut it twice, I tried that, not any difference.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

DIRELAN said:


> Newbie with a question. I purchased a Silhouette SD and the Funtime software for rhinestones. I recieved a kit that came from Graphtec that contains samples of the pink stuff. I set up my cutter to the thick material setting and tried to cut a template. It cuts but not deep enough to weed effectively, I have to poke the material out with a pick. Do I need a special blade or do I need the green stuff? HELP!!!


Are you using the pink capped blade on your Silh? Also, Funtime has a quirk whereby it doesn't apply the full pressure unless you change it twice in control window or something like that. I cover that in my video on cutting the green Hartco on the Silh. Here's a link:

Cutting Hartco on a Silh


----------



## DIRELAN (May 15, 2009)

Yes I am using the pink cap, and I did watch your video and remember you saying to slide it to zero then to 33, I have tried that also. I even tried cutting craft foam which should be a breeze, still not seeing any blade marks. I was able to cut heat press vinyl with no issues.


----------



## DIRELAN (May 15, 2009)

I am using the pink material, in your video you show the green. Which from what I saw earlier is .20mm where the pink is .25mm, could this be the problem?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Actually, I think the green is also .25. But it could be that the pink is too dense to cut with the lower force on the Silhouette.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Twanabee said:


> I just got my material from Graftec. Call it tan or pink. (more pink to me) I will cut some tomorrow and post.


 

Hey Chuck, 

The Graphtec PINK material is different than the TAN anchor material.....to my knowledge.

I have some of the tan Anchor brand sandmask and it is kind of like a smooth "cork" feeling material.

Graphtec's PINK material - from what I have heard - is "rubbery" feeling like the green Hartco425 and a little harder on the blade compared to the TAN "corky" Anchor sandmask.


I hope that I can pay to get a small sample of the PINK Graphtec material. 
I would like to try it and it would be good for templates - for sale to others - relating to "breast cancer awareness" themed designs.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

I wrote a review several months ago on using Hartco sandmask for rhinestone templates. Right after writing that review, I began looking into the Anchor BlastLite stencil material as another possible material to use. We have been thoroughly testing and using the Anchor BlastLite material since then and actually prefer it over the Hartco material. I am in the process of writing up a full review on it.

I can tell you that the BlastLite material is tan in color. It also has a very matte finish to it...so much so that it doesn't work for rhinestones unless you quickly treat the material with a light silicone spray. Without doing that, the rhinestones won't brush across the material. But silicone spray is very cheap and only takes a few moments to treat the material. It dries quickly and puts a permanent smooth surface on this material. The new slick, but dry, finish even makes lifting off hotfix tape much easier. Mrs. B has a sample of the silicone treated BlastLite material I had sent to her for additional testing.

I have not used the pink Graphtec material, but it is more expensive than the Anchor BlastLite.


----------



## DIRELAN (May 15, 2009)

well the pink material I have did come from Graftec, at least that is what the label on the box says. Anyway, still no cigar in cutting it. SandyMcC I noticed in your video you were adhering it to the mat, I did not do that, it loaded very nicely and stayed in place, should this matter? Obviously it is a depth or pressure issue. Pulling my hair out!!!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

No, it shouldn't make any difference whether or not you use a mat. Since the Silhouette company is now part of Graphtec, but they do not sell the pink template material in the Silhouette on-line store, there's a good chance that it's not recommended for use with the Silh.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

My recommendations from Graphtec was to cut the pink with a CB15U-K30 blade which according to Clean Cut is a 60 degree angle blade. I had to purchase a red top holder. They say extend the blade the thickness of the material and use a starting force of 25 and adjust from there. Speed should be 20 to 30. Now this is for my CE5000-60.

My thought (JMO) is that if you have to cut double or use a lot of force, your blade is not extended enough. You should not see any drag marks on the material when the blade is in the up position but a little will not hurt it. When I cut vinyl, I extend my blade a little more and use less force. This puts less strain on the cutter and does not distort the material. Again JMHO.


----------



## regio (Mar 11, 2010)

The pink stuff is same thing if you get it from graphtec, sign supplies or uscutter. Just a small difference. Uscutter guys sell it 20 bucks cheaper.

I called graphtec guys and told me the pink is for professional cutters and green for cheaper cutters.

I understand everybody works with the green one from hartco. The pink is from anchor...

So if the small cutter cut the green bt anchor sells i in pink, buy whatever you want, the final will be same results.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

I want to make sure we are comparing apples-to-apples in this discussion. Is the Graphtec material pink or tan? The BlastLite is tan, so if the Graphtec is pink...it is not exactly the same material. The manufacturer of Anchor BlastLite (Intertape Polymer Group) sells many different types of sandblast materials, so it could be that the pink is a different product number than the BlastLite (if made by IPG) and could have some differing qualities than the BlastLite (just as the Hartco sandmask materials are not all the same). Did Graphtec say theirs was manufactured by IPG?”


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Scott/Rachel, based on the links provided, and the information given, you both appear to be talking about the same product: Anchor BlastLite 25"x10' @ approx $80. Tan/pink, it's hard to tell on the monitor. However, my question is, Scott, when do you treat your stencil with the silicone spray, before mounting to the backer board or after? Is it really a permanent treatment, or will I have to re-treat after maybe 100+ uses.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

allhamps said:


> Scott, when do you treat your stencil with the silicone spray, before mounting to the backer board or after? Is it really a permanent treatment, or will I have to re-treat after maybe 100+ uses.


Slick, I have always treated the material prior to applying to backer board (same success whether treating before cutting or after cutting). It is a permanent treatment. I haven't had to retreat any of our templates. We just completed an order with one of our local schools and the template material for that order is still performing the same (very well) after 100+ uses. The templates we first created using this material and treatment are still working great as well.

You just need a basic silicone spray that doesn't have any additional lubricants added. I avoided those that have any oily lubricants added (like some of those 3-in-1 type lubricants). The silicone alone works perfect and dries quickly and permanently. I haven't kept track of how much material one can of spray is able to treat. But it sure seems to last a long time.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

The Graphtec (pink) material and the Anchor (tan) material are two totally different products.

I have them both in hand.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I just used my Graphtec (pink) material for the first time. 60 degree blade, speed at 20 and down force at 25 with offset at zero. It cut without problems. You need to set your blade length to the thickness of the material. Less DF = less work for the cutter.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok, so what is the actual link to purchase the Graphtec PINK material?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Go to the Graphtec website. Graphtec America, Inc. consumables, accessories, blades, blade holders, craft ROBO, Silhouette Machine, Rhinestone Applications, Apparel Heat Transfer Media, cutting plotter equipment You may be able to get it at a lower price somewhere else but I needed the holder so just ordered both at the same time.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

I got this sandmast stencil hartco 425 i cut it without problem using graphrobo pro using 60deg blade and 25-27 downforce. The hartco is much cheaper vs pink sandmask. I don't have the pink one i can not compare both if what is better.

425-S Sandmask - 15 inch x 10 yds NP - Sign Supplies and Equipment

Rhinestone Stencil - 15" x 10 yd roll - Sign Supplies and Equipment


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

MYDAMIT said:


> I got this sandmast stencil hartco 425 i cut it without problem using graphrobo pro using 60deg blade and 25-27 downforce. The hartco is much cheaper vs pink sandmask. I don't have the pink one i can not compare both if what is better.
> 
> 425-S Sandmask - 15 inch x 10 yds NP - Sign Supplies and Equipment
> 
> Rhinestone Stencil - 15" x 10 yd roll - Sign Supplies and Equipment


 
If you would like to _try_ the Graphtec Pink on your robopro just contact Graphtec and they will send you a sample sheet for free.

I would send you a free sample of mine, but it is only 8.5x11.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Do you have hartco 425 if not we can exchange with the pink you have so that you can compare both hartco 425, ghaptec pink and the other pink stencil. PM me you address


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I do have a whole roll of the Hartco425 for my CE-5000-60. 

If I had been given a bigger piece of the Graphtec Pink material I would cut you off a piece.

When I called Graphtec I spoke with a man named Neil.
He was VERY nice and helpful.
If you give him a call and let him know that you have a robo pro, he will probably send you a sample of the Pink.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Scott,

Are you still using the Anchor Blastlite? Tough to get the Hartco in Canada from what i can find and a lot more expensive. If you are still using it what brand silicone spray are you using and is it the dry silicone spray. We are just getting into rhinestones and vinyl and have a supplier that has the Anchor at a good price.

Thanks


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, I still use the Anchor BlastLite. It has a matte finish, so we do spray it with a wet silicone spray. I would try to get a spray that does not have a lot of other unnecessary additives in it (some manufacturers sell 3-in-1 lubricants, for example, which has more lubricant additives besides silicone). You just need a basic, inexpensive silicone spray. I have used both DuPont Teflon Silicone (about $3 for a can) and CRL Pro-2 Silicone (I originally purchased to lubricate my sliding windows)...and both work equally as well. A can of spray goes a long way.

After a quick, light spray of silicone, I always use a paper towel to wipe the surface down which helps ensure I have spread the silicone over the entire material and to remove any excess spray. The silicone is a permanent coating and provides an extremely slick surface (not oily, just slick). When you do this, you will also find your hotfix tape removes effortlessly from the template material which dramatically speeds up your production efforts (I have also used silicone spray on Hartco material for this very reason).

BlastLite cuts and weeds easily and does not have any sticky adhesive issues that can cause your rhinestones to get stuck inside the template, so I think you will really like it. I purchase the medium tack, which is Anchor BlastLite T227.

Let me know if you have any other questions about the Anchor BlastLite material.


----------



## jmg designs (Sep 10, 2008)

I would like to try both the Hartco 425 material, the pink paper backed graphtec product, and also the blue mylar backed graphtec product. But don't want to have to invest in 10 yards of each to determine which works better for me. I have a roland GX-24. Does anyone know where I can purchase small quantities of each-say 1 yard pieces?


----------

